# Catching Bait in Choctawhatcee



## tailwalkin79 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am new to the area and coastal fishing in general. I would like to try and catch some bait via cast net or rig. Any suggestions on where and how would be greatly appreciated. I was thinking on the southside of the bay but am open to anything. Thanks


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

What kind of bait?


----------



## tailwalkin79 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am hoping to catch trout and reds so I am thinking Bull's and Shrimp.


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

I would use minnow traps to catch bull minnows. Bait with fish scraps and place among reeds where they will stay submerged during low tide. You will probably catch more small pinfish than bull minnows, but small pinfish will work just as well for trout, flounder, mangroves and reds.
I think the most efficient way to catch shrimp is with a trawl, but that requires a boat and modest investment in equipment and there may be legal issues involved. You can wade grass flats at night using a dip net and headlamp but that requires good conditions such as clear water and very little or no wind and the right location and can be fairly time consuming. I've never been able to consistently catch enough shrimp of sufficient size to make it worth the time spent. It's easier to buy live shrimp than catch them in my opinion.
You might want to learn how to catch fish with artificials. Jigs and grubs or shrimp imitations will work quite well on redfish, trout and flounder. Much less trouble than messing with live bait and once you have confidence in your ability, just as productive.


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah, just buy your shrimp... saves the headache.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

learn how to throw a cast net, it takes me 5 minutes to catch bait. Or buy a pinfish trap. pinfish make way better baits than shrimp and they're free.


----------



## gulfcoastsurf1 (May 2, 2009)

look for menhaden on the top of the water in rafts once you spot them get up wind and cast net them just make sure you have a live well with good water circulation. i hook them in the white clear spot before there eyes


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

As far as catching bull for bait the above suggestion will work well, but as he also said pinfish will work well and are easier to find. Shrimp will work, but pinfish like the shrimp to. Once you learn to throw a net you will do well using menhaden. It all depends, a good fisherman will ues all of the methods listed above and will know when each is best.


----------



## tailwalkin79 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. I will probably try and throw a net to catch some baitfish. If that doesn't pan out then I will certainly have some artificials with me.On my next trip maybe I can put out a trap. I'll post how I did next week. Thanks again and I look forward to learning from each of you.


----------



## tailwalkin79 (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh and I have a sabiki as well.


----------



## tailwalkin79 (Aug 16, 2011)

I probably should post this in the reports, but there is not a whole lot to say and I thought I would let those know who gave me some advice. Went out this morning about 0600 and tried to get some pinfish on the southside of the bay with the cast net. I was able to get about 10 and with the right chum I see how this could be a very good method for catching bait. On the next trip I will be more prepared for this. In between throws I was fishing with a gulp 3" shrimp in new penny under a popping cork and caught a 17.5in red. I Couldn't stretch it! Also caught about 5 trout all just short of 15in. They were all caught with a popping cork with a Zoom Fluke in various colors. I also had something hit it hard and take off running along the boat it broke the line and had it frayed pretty bad. All in all it was a good day and everyday I learn a little more which makes us all better outdoorsman. Also, there was a huge school of some sort of fish (looked to be about 1-3 pounds) that we could hear from about 150 meters as they lept from the water. Any clue?


----------

